# (MN) Three Rivers All Out Blitz QA2 Yellow Stud



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Three Rivers All Out Blitz QA2. Blitz is from our own breeding of FC AFC CJ's Mister T (Tiger) and Topshelf's Hat Trick SH (FC AFC Cori x MH). He is a very easy dog to train with great drive but also has an off switch and is great in the house, with kids and other dogs (he LOVES puppies too!). He has a strong water entry and is a pin point marking dog. Blitz ran 9 derbys racking up 9 points including a win. In Blitz's first Qualifying on 8-3-13 he got 3rd place in a 45 dog Qual!! He is now running Opens and Amateur's where he already has a reserve Jam and another Jam. Blitz is available for natural and frozen breedings to approved females. His stud fee is $700 with $100 due at time of breeding the remainder is due within 10 days of the pups being whelped. Negative brucellosis test and OFA on hips required. Blitz is in Hampton,MN for breedings.

D.O.B. 6-27-11 65lbs 
CERF Clear 
Hips LR-204360G24-VPI 
Elbows LR-EL59776M24-VPI 
EIC/CNM Clear
PRA Clear
Dilute clear

www.threeriversretrivers.com
651-328-1950
[email protected]


----------

